# Do you believe in ghosts?



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Shai Gar - I've got a perfect silk and fur covered bed. I want an INTP to share it with. says:
> being ignored is an insult
> we're better than everyone else. why should other people be listened to over us?
> Th3 Bad Wolf (Lykos) (•̪●) says:
> ...


I want to sleep in your perfect silk fur covered bed. 
You can sleep in it too. 
But only to bring me what I need. Like milk and cookies.
And you can't touch me or breath on me. 
I'll be nice you can talk to me, But you must let me sleep.roud:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not a sub.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> I'm not a sub.


I'm not either.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I'm not a slave. Miss riding hood.*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I got lost here real fast.


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

I was once attacked by a Succubus, and it was awesome!:laughing:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I like cake.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Cake is delicious.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

There must be some ethereal reason for it then, eh Trope?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

The luminiferous aether wills it so.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

*plays monastic choir chorus from the Omen*
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=W5LuwYdjYag

Oh look Lance - 666


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I like cake.





Trope said:


> Cake is delicious.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol.. Too true, I never have cake when I want it. :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sheep go to heaven Goats go to hell, Sheep go to heaven Goats go to hell.*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

That would be some rockin' tunes for the boss of some games. Anton LaVey looks hilarious, doesn't he? The photographer must have told him he was trying out for the avatar of a chaotic evil heretic in neverwinter nights.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

yes I do. My office is haunted. You should see the pics we have! Wish I could post 'em


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Enigma said:


> yes I do. My office is haunted. You should see the pics we have! Wish I could post 'em


Can't you, Enigma? That would be so cool. ^^


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Enigma said:


> yes I do. My office is haunted. You should see the pics we have! Wish I could post 'em


Yeah, you should!


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Who believes in invisible flying cake?


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

They are newspaper clipings from when we opend our office.... I'll see if I can't get them emial d to me


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

εmptε;29398 said:


> *I have a very odd belief when it comes to this, probably from my N. I don't believe in the ghost in the way you do. I believe in ghost that are just matter left behind that creates images, sometimes this matter will be able to take on a mind of its own and cause havoc. I'm big on the paranormal side I guess, but I try to find logically reasons to why such is happening, and that is why I'd make a better paranormal investigator then most people.*


Your theory makes complete sense to me.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i don't believe in them but ghost stories are fun to tell.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Went ghost hunting on the USS Hornet a museum - retired ship from ww2 it made me believe in ghost...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Why is it only "yes" or "no"? As I stated on a previous thread, a professor of logic at Oxford University insisted that there was enough evidence indicating ghosts were real. Thus, it is my belief that further research is required; however, seeing as how anything paranormal is vehemently loathed by the so-called "scientific community", the topic of ghosts shall remain for quite some time under the realm of the unknown.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

*Boo!*

In light of the fact that ghostly experiences, deja vu, the sensing of 'presences' and pure 'freaked outness' can be induced by the push of a few buttons in a lab, indicates to me that when human brains perceive energies they can't directly comprehend, the imagination wraps the empty data in culturally conformant clothing. 

Nothing can exist that is not a part of the natural world. Supernatural means "Oh shit I don't understand"

Is There a "God Spot"? | Serendip's Exchange

Out-of-body experiences may come from the inside / Scientists exploring the brain find root of the sensations


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't believe in ghosts.
I'm more inclined to think that it's some sort of psychological effect.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

like my signature says, anything is possible


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> Went ghost hunting on the USS Hornet a museum - retired ship from ww2 it made me believe in ghost...


 we have a massive aircraft carrier called the USS Lexington which many people believe is haunted. they say that there is the ghost of the little girl in the control station (which i dont get because the area is off limits). others say that there is the spirit of a young sailor in the sick bay. ironically, the Lexington is nicknamed the Blue Ghost, which had nothing to do with the claimed hauntings".
*edit* ok, after doing a little bit of research i just found that the USS Lexington was actually featured in the show Ghost Lab for investigation. i didn't even know, so thats pretty cool 
Ghost Hunters Investigations: VIDEOS: GHOST LAB - BLUE GHOST - USS LEXINGTON - FULL EPISODE


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I've seen them but don't believe in them.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I never experienced one, but I don't even dare to mess with that possibility.

Let them in their ghost world and me in mine.

The same goes with aliens for me.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

This question can't properly be answered with just "yes" and "no."

I believe in spirits; I don't believe in ghosts in the traditional sense.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I do believe in the paranormal and ghosts.I also believe in UFO's and life on other planets. 
My grandfather was killed suddenly in an accident,and my grandmother woke up one night shortly after his death and saw him standing at the foot of the bed.She believed it was his ghost saying one last goodbye.She never married again.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

saw a black mass move across our floor at old apartment when we were fighting alot.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

> This question can't properly be answered with just "yes" and "no."
> 
> I believe in spirits; I don't believe in ghosts in the traditional sense.


This.

Although I did believe in the traditional ghost when I was little. Largely due to my Dad telling me ghost stories constantly!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

It depends.

What do I get if I do? :crazy:
Just kidding.

Anyway. I've seen plenty of unexplained phenomena and read about plenty of stories, and I'm not convinced and see no reason to be. Weird stuff is weird stuff, not necessarily ghosts (or aliens either). 

I understand a possibility of 'ghosts' (and aliens too!) but I'm not going to believe it just because it has been popularized. For me, truth is tautology, not preference. What I believed is largely irrelevant.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Until I see evidence to the contrary, no I don't. They just don't make any sense


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I think the concept of ghosts is both scientifically and philosophically ridiculous. I simply find it far more reasonable that we're subject to some psychological phenomena that might lead us to believe in ghost (agency detection, etc.) than consciousness existing as a separate, metaphysical entity made of Godstuff that continues to exist after the death of the body.


----------



## Poteaux (Jan 19, 2011)

*Ghosts or Angels?*

The Aleph Society, promoting the educational efforts of Rabbi Adin Steinsaltz. - Online Learning

I believe in angels that some may call ghosts. The site listed above has 'straight talk' about this. You don't have to be religious. If your an intellectual it's an interesting read.

The essay is called ' Worlds, Angels, and Men'. Click the top line. 
Bye


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, absolutely, I've been around old houses and old buildings my whole life, and they emit energy. Different places emit different energies - I find this sensation in newer places where there's a lot of transit, as well, like hotels and cheaper apartment buildings - and it is positively real, even if it doesn't take the form that people are expecting. I can't deny it. It just is.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Yes, absolutely, I've been around old houses and old buildings my whole life, and they emit energy. Different places emit different energies - I find this sensation in newer places where there's a lot of transit, as well, like hotels and cheaper apartment buildings ....



Do they? Or is it just the feelings that the scenery provokes in you? That's what external stimuli do .. they provoke emotional responses. I don't seem to understand, why people think emotion is energy. Emotions are just chemical reactions in our brains, they have absolutely nothing to do with mystical energies. 
And as for ghosts and spirits, the concept is just ridiculous. In my entire life, i have never, ever seen a ghost, nor have i met a person that claims to have seen, or to have had any sort of contact with one.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to become a ghost and haunt people ......


----------



## TurquoiseBlue (Feb 24, 2011)

Jason104 said:


> I have never seen one but id like to sleep in the amity ville horror house ...... for the thrill


Dude, Do you write? Maybe you could be the next Stephen King? or scratch that, I hate comparisons. You obviously have a very active imagination... and talent. Maybe should think about that. Send me a copy of your first book when you do .


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

When I was in the military, my room was in the former SS headquarters in Wiesbaden. Bad mojo that.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish there was an 'unsure' option! I've heard people say they've seen ghosts and stuff got moved in my dad's house after he died (he used to move stuff around so we couldn't find it XD). I haven't actually seen one, but I had a feeling of them being around, like a weird, cold/scared feeling that made me run downstairs really fast to get away from it.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

TurquoiseBlue said:


> Dude, Do you write? Maybe you could be the next Stephen King? or scratch that, I hate comparisons. You obviously have a very active imagination... and talent. Maybe should think about that. Send me a copy of your first book when you do .


yeah I write alot ........ and I love staring at that praying mantis ......... it's so cool but I can't look away


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

When it comes to this question I don't know what I believe..

I've heard so many realistic and convincing stories that I prefer to say I am unsure and anything is possible. 

Who am I to say they don't exist or they do? I have no proof of either.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

It's hard to say. I get bad feelings being in certain places, but I don't think I've ever actually seen a ghost (I saw a woman's shadow once, with no woman, but I may have been half asleep). I don't want to make a conclusion until I've got some irrefutable proof.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I believe in ghosts for personal reasons, But those ghost shows are totally fake imo


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

I wanna see a ghost ........ darn some people are lucky


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm shocked to see that the percentage that believes in ghost, is so unbelievable high.

I keep an open mind though, but as it is now, there isn't enough evidence to convince me that they exist.


----------



## bogdan (Sep 11, 2009)

I think ghosts are just a manifestation of schizofrenphia or day dreaming. When I was 5 years old I thought I saw ghosts at night on some occasions. Now I know there were just a product of my imagination, too much emotions and sensitivity combined. Try to remember scarry nights with thunder and lightning when you were just a kid, and you didn't understand them, you always thought something bad and spectaculous is going to happen.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

There is a shaman who sometimes stands in my woods. Looking directly at it, it is not there, but looking slightly to one side, it makes a vague form. Feathers, furs, skins, sticks... 
I often see a grey cat, brushing past me. There is nothing unpleasant about these things.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

Apparently (Im not at home at the moment) our neighbours dog keeps sitting at the grave of my dog and whining.. which is either spooky or horribly morbid (dog to a bone..).. not sure which!


----------



## USAirlinesLetter (May 25, 2011)

i really cannot say that i believe in ghost because i cannot elaborate its existence but it's definitely a scary thing to experience when you get to see a ghost or something that resembles a ghost when in just a blink of an eye, it's gone!


----------

